# Uneven spacing needed from finger joint jig



## alliag (Oct 15, 2013)

Hello,
I have a question. A buddy and I are making harmonica "combs" the solid wood piece in the center of a harmonica. The most efficient way to produce the combs is to make the slotted cuts (see diagram) at the appropriate height using a table saw or router. Now using a finger joint jig would be perfect for this, except for the fact that the spacing of the fingers and the slots are not the same. I know that the basic principle of a finger joint jig is to utilize the spacing from the first slot cut as a reference for all of the rest. So I guess my question is, can you set a finger joint jig to space the teeth at a different width of the slots? In our case, we are making a 5/32" slot with a 1/8" finger width. I know we could simply use a shim of 1/8" and add one for each cut, but feel that would not be as precise or time efficient. Any advice or ideas would be appreciated!
Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## 4DThinker (Mar 13, 2013)

Seems to me with a 5/32" guide bar/pin with a 5/32" blade or bit set 1/8 of an inch from it you could get what you want. Make the pin from a 5/32" drill bit. Use a dado blade set that makes a 5/32" kerf. Take the pin out to make your first space since it is farther from the edge. Put the pin back in, then step over it for each new cut until you have all you need. All this could be done with a sacrificial backer board screwed to your miter gauge. Make the initial pass through the backer board. Remove then take time to drill the hole for the 5/32" bit precisely 1/8" from it.


----------



## alliag (Oct 15, 2013)

*Eureka!*

Ah I see, this will indeed get the job done! I greatly appreciate the help!
Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## 4DThinker (Mar 13, 2013)

Glad I could help, Andrew. For what it is worth my middle name is also Andrew. Led to being called Andy as a kid, and Handy Andy when I figured out solutions to my parents and siblings challenges.


----------



## alliag (Oct 15, 2013)

Haha ain't it a great name? Never has let me down ... About to get rolling on the project, will let ya know how it goes!
Best,
Andrew


----------

